# My Nintendo Collection (excluding my SNES Stuff)



## RalphUp (Jul 29, 2009)

I have the following Nintendo Hardware:

Original Nintendo Gameboy
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Pocket Light
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance (with Afterburner front light mod)
Gameboy Advance SP
Gameboy Advance SP Back lit version
Gameboy Micro (Mario Anniversary edition)
Silver DS Phat
Black DS Lite
Black DSi
Japanese Super Gameboy
Japanese Super Gameboy 2
PAL Super Gameboy (with Link Mod)
Gameboy player for Game Cube
Hori Super Gameboy SGB controller (US model)
Hori SNES Style pad for Game Cube (black japanese import got the box for it somewhere!)








Lots of official and unofficial accessories – Including the Boxed Konami Hyper Boy !!!


----------



## Elritha (Jul 29, 2009)

Link needs fixing.

Managed to find the right link in that wall of garble anyway. Impressive enough collection you got there. Do they all still work?

[Link removed as requested]


----------



## RalphUp (Jul 29, 2009)

yes mate they are all workers!


----------



## Elritha (Jul 29, 2009)

RalphUp said:
			
		

> what is the best way to add Picture to post, can you remove the link you have added Edhel please?



Done.

Also when you click 'add reply' there is a button with a picture icon that can handle adding pictures to a post.


----------



## RalphUp (Jul 29, 2009)

I have modified the Hyperboy with White LEDS instead of the standard bulbs, as this gives a better lighting effect. But I have kept all the original bulbs so it can be converted back to original.

And the mini gameboys by the Hyperboy are LCD Watches in the shape of the original gameboy and the buttons are used to change the display from TIME to DATE and setting the time etc. but they both need new batteries. The one on the left has gone horribly yellow though


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 29, 2009)

nice collection of gameboys you have there, i have 

Original Nintendo Gameboy X2
Gameboy Color (pink)
Gameboy Advance SP Back lit version (graphite)
zelda limited edition gold DS Lite
Gameboy player for Game Cube
resident evil 4 limited edition gamecube.
nintendo Wii
N64 (clear purple)
SNES
NES

i think thats everything nintendo i have.


----------



## anaxs (Jul 29, 2009)

i have a little less then that

good stuff man


----------



## RalphUp (Jul 29, 2009)

nice collection jalaneme!
I have missed off a few bits like my PAL SNES with CCL Double Pro Fighter 64M

I also have a (unfortunately broken) Panasonic Q that I need to find someone to repair...(Hint anyone know a good electronics repair guy in North of England?!?!)

If I ever get it running then I will have to get a Q version of the Gameboy Player as the Gamecube version doesnt fit. That is the only version of the Gameboy compatable hardware I dont have.

And the Wii of course, but I never got into the N64 so I got rid, but I do have a N64 pad and a USB converter so I can play N64 emulator with the proper pad!

And the Black Gamecube, was an original black, but now is Qoob-ed and has the ICED CUBE smoked black case replacement to take full size DVD's.


----------



## RalphUp (Jul 29, 2009)

So apart from the Panasonic Q Gameboy Player, can anyone tell me if I am missing any hardware that can actually play physical GB/GBA/MDS catridges?!?!


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 30, 2009)

only rare Nintendo hardware i have is a Sharp 19sv111 TV.




bad picture cuz my webcam sux.
good stuff best NES system ever, only con is they are real dust magnets.
i've seen them go for $400 or more on EBAY but i got lucky and found it next to a dumpster.
probably because most ppl think old tv's are just junk because they can't get a digital air signal.


----------



## RalphUp (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice find wolffangalchemist!

Never got into the NES scene,  didnt really catch on in England like it did in US (Good old Clive Sinclair!)

I am mainly after any hardware that can play GB/GBA/NDS carts.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, so much nintendo in the OP ;_;


----------



## RalphUp (Jul 30, 2009)

I am after a Link Cable dongle or one of the Link Cables that Nintendo made (offical nintendo product) that is for the original to original Gameboy but had a plug on dongle to change it so you could go from original gameboy to pocket.

Anyone help. If my memory serves me right it was just a little adaptor fixed to one end of the cable and plugged on to the Bigg connector to convert it to a small connector.

If anyone has one of these please PM me.

I have one of the third party cabels with two connectors at each end but would like the Nintendo Cable.

Just remebered .. it was the Nintendo Gameboy Colour Link Cable.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 31, 2009)

link cables were the shit!
i remember when me and my friend figured out the link trading cloned Pokemon glitch, shit was so cash.


----------



## RalphUp (Jul 31, 2009)

just found what I wanted on Ebay...they might be shit mate, but I just wat to add one to my collection!
Old school tetris linked was BRILLIANT with Mario and Luigi.


----------



## mr deez (Aug 1, 2009)

There is a huge Game & Watch sized hole in your collection.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 3, 2009)

Damn, thats a lot of stuff. I would sell some on eBay if I were you


----------



## RalphUp (Aug 3, 2009)

Not one for GAME & WATCH, although I do have the Donkey Kong (Multi Screen).

sell it....the idea of a collection, is a ...... collection!

I now have an offical Nintendo Gameboy Color link cable and an offical Nintendo Gameboy Advance 4 way link cable, both boxed.


----------



## RalphUp (Aug 3, 2009)

Not one for GAME & WATCH, although I do have the Donkey Kong (Multi Screen).

sell it....the idea of a collection, is a ...... collection!

I now have an offical Nintendo Gameboy Color link cable and an offical Nintendo Gameboy Advance link cable, both boxed.

Now I need another 2 Nintendo Gameboy Advance link cables to make it a 4 way!

Also added a Nintendo GBA Wireless adaptor! (pretty useless on its own...guess I need another one now!)


----------



## RalphUp (Aug 26, 2009)

Well I know have 3 genuine Nintendo GB Advance link cables - so I now have enough to setup a full 4 way match!
Also - thanks to a mate in US - I will be recieving the following from Nintendo US WWW SPARES service:

2 x replacement GBA Screen Covers
2 x GBA Glacier Blue Replacment Battery Cover
1 x GB Micro Link Cable
1 x GB Micro to GBA link Cable Adapter
1 x GB Micro Wireless adapter

now all I need is some replacement AR Film for my Afterburner Front light and a decent unmodded Glacier Blue GBA


----------



## RalphUp (Dec 16, 2009)

Got all the bits from US.
Still after replacement AR Film if anyone out there has any good suggestions?!?!


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 17, 2009)

there are a lot of accessories in your collection that i don't even know:. that snes gamecube combo pad looks very nice to me:. 
btw what is this big white gray thing with the big red joystick and buttons in the center of the picture?


----------



## RalphUp (Mar 10, 2010)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> there are a lot of accessories in your collection that i don't even know:. that snes gamecube combo pad looks very nice to me:.
> btw what is this big white gray thing with the big red joystick and buttons in the center of the picture?



The Pad is from HORI, SGB Controller http://implantgames.com/?p=287
I also have a HORI Gamecube controller in black http://www.hori.jp/us/products/ngc/gbp_con/index.html


The big thing in the middle is my Jap import Konami Hyperboy, boxed.
It takes an original GameBoy and adds magnifier and light (mine is converted to White LED's) stereo sound and full joystick (mechanical ;-))

Cheers
Ralph


----------



## RalphUp (Mar 10, 2010)

I got given a dead Panasonic Q a long time ago. someone realy did wreck it, but I have ordered some new ribbon cables from a specialist company and hope to bring the poor bugger back from the dead....
If someone can point me in the direction of a Grey Panasonic GC controller and Panasonic Q Gameboy Play ;-)


----------



## Splych (Mar 11, 2010)

woah. you are some collector. it's a nice collection to show off


----------



## soopa (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow that one nice collection you got there.


----------



## RalphUp (Mar 11, 2010)

soopa said:
			
		

> Wow that one nice collection you got there.
> 
> QUOTE(Splych @ Mar 11 2010, 02:26 AM) woah. you are some collector. it's a nice collection to show off




Thanks guys....
You know some people actually think I am SAD!


----------



## RalphUp (Apr 13, 2010)

OK got new RIBBON cables for the Panasonic !... still shows F76 error. time to put it together and sell on EBAY "Sold As Seen" still looks COOL though!

got a Mini Nintendo Super Mario Game/Watch in shape of Mini Gameboy Lite this weekend to add to the collection.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 13, 2010)

RalphUp said:
			
		

> *Gameboy Micro (Mario Anniversary edition)*



WANT! Or the Mother 3 Deluxe Box version. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Funny, I just bought an Original Gameboy off eBay recently.

Also, Hi-5 on the Black DSL and DSi


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 13, 2010)

i have

NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube(Black)
Wii(Black)
Gameboy(original)
Gameboy color(purple)
DS Lite(Black)
DS Lite(Zelda PH Never Opened)
DSi(Red)
Virtual Boy

all the games i have for each still have original boxes/manuals


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 13, 2010)

My current:
Bronze DSi Xl
Onyx DS Lite
Wii
GameCube
N64
NES 
SNES
2x GBA SP
GBA Glacier(launch)
GBC
Gameboy Pocket


----------



## GTAMAN1 (Apr 13, 2010)

holy moly very nice collection, i like the gamecube.


----------



## DarkMario616 (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't have any rare hardware unfortunately.

The rarest piece in my collection is a never dumped Lolo 3 prototype, then it's just lots of boxed NES/SNES stuff worth a lot of money.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice collection
The only decent hardware I have is my Legend of Zelda GBA SP


----------



## thaddius (Apr 14, 2010)

FAMICOM (Hong Kong version)
FAMICOM Disk System
NES X2
SNES
SNES II
N64 X2
Gamecube X2 (1 black, 1 purple)
Wii X2
Game Boy X2
Game Boy Pocket (black)
Game Boy Light (silver)
Game Boy Color X3 (1 yellow, 1 purple, 1 translucent purple)
Game Boy Advance (pink)
Game Boy Advance SP X3 (1 gold, 1 NES version, 1 Black)
Game Boy Micro X4 (1 black, 1 silver, 2 FAMICOM Anniversary)
Game Boy Advance SP2 (backlit) X2 (1 charcoal, 1 custom VB Case)
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DS Lite X2 (1 white, 1 black)
Nintendo DSi (blue)
Virtual Boy X2

Sometimes when I buy large lots of games off of people I get systems too. People will often insist that you buy their Virtual Boys and not just the games.


----------



## RalphUp (Apr 15, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> RalphUp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate! where in Aus are you..wil be in Sydney in a month or so...

As for the Gameboy Micro (Mario Anniversary edition) I may no where there is one. if you are interested, need to know what you are willing to pay though ;-)

Now if only the DSi XL was in BLACK!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 15, 2010)

RalphUp said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My DSi XL is black
Bronze=black


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 15, 2010)

All I have is
NES
SNES
N64
Original Gameboy
Gameboy Color
GBA
GBA SP
GameCube
NDSL
NDSi


----------



## JBW (Apr 15, 2010)

Woah, im too poor to afford most of the retro stuff. Nice collections though!


----------



## Dr.Killa (Apr 21, 2010)

RalphUp said:
			
		

> I have the following Nintendo Hardware:
> 
> Original Nintendo Gameboy
> Gameboy Pocket
> ...



that black gameboy advance sp on the right looks so photoshopped


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 21, 2010)

RalphUp said:
			
		

> I have the following Nintendo Hardware:
> 
> Original Nintendo Gameboy
> Gameboy Pocket
> ...


nice collection


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW super gamer


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice collection, thanks for sharing. I think the others that have posted stating what they have should also post pictures


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. Wheres the Wii lol?


----------



## RalphUp (Apr 21, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> Nice. Wheres the Wii lol?
> 
> Downstairs under the Plasma TV LOL! (including genuine 1st gen WiiKey!)
> 
> ...



That WOULD be nice...
I can say I have whatever I like, but I am backing it up with photgraphic evidence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont have any NES/Famicom stuff as that never floated my boat! I was an Amiga Kiddy, but the Handheld stuff, that was COOL! hence the collection.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

I have: 


Nintendo Wii
Nintendo Dsi

THATS IT!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 21, 2010)

This topic makes me sad I sold most of my Nintendo stuff I was done with. Now all I have of Nintendo is
DS lite
DS Phat
DSi
Gamecube
Wii


----------



## RalphUp (May 29, 2010)

Will hopefully pick up my DSi XL today! then I need to order a Supercard DSTWO for it...

Got my DSi XL (Brown) anyone got any good feedback on the DSTWO??


----------



## RalphUp (Dec 10, 2010)

Ordered my DSTwo from ShopTemp on 15/11/2010 status on tracking shows it has been posted on the 18/11....
HOPE IT GETS HERE SOON!!!


----------



## monkat (Dec 10, 2010)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNECROBUMP


----------



## RalphUp (Dec 11, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNECROBUMP




SHOPTEMP CAN CLOSE! I CAN BUMP MY POST!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 11, 2010)

Now your officialy a nintendo geek congratulations


----------



## RalphUp (Dec 11, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Now your officialy a nintendo geek congratulations




Gee thanks...!

Not sure if that  is an insult or a compliment.

Ill take it as a compliment though... Now ShopTemp....WHERES MY Fricking DsTwo!


----------



## dreamseller (Dec 15, 2010)

wow thats an awesome collection you got there


----------



## RalphUp (Dec 16, 2010)

dreamseller said:
			
		

> wow thats an awesome collection you got there




Thanks mate!

you wanna become DREAMBUYER...and take it off my hands?????


----------



## RalphUp (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I am now the official owner of a SC DSTWO and AceKard 2i

NOT THE ONE from SHOPTEMP but I have it! with all its 16Gb SD Micro GOODNESS, Shame MAME4ALL sound is pants, but GBA Emulation seems SUPERB!

oh PS BUMP BUMP BUMP!


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 4, 2011)

I havea launch Wii, launch black DSi, a black DS Lite, a white DS Lite, a black GBA SP imported from Japan, a purple Gamecube, a bunch of NES games, three Gameboy Colors, and soon to be a launch Nintendo 3DS (Aqua blue).


----------

